# The Passion Of The Christ



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Have you seen it?

opinions?

is it Gore or Realist?

Does it Support a side and criticizes the other?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

er, I dunno.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It is one man's interpretation so it is bound to polarise people.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i don't think so.

it is the more realistic movie i ever saw...

the blood is a little bit over the the normal standart but thats the beauty of it.it's very,very real...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not for me,sorry.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll be going to see it at the first opertunity.

I'm very interested in seeing Mel's portrayal of these events, I'd like to see how close he stays to the Gospels.

I've read reviews from some people saying that the scenes leading upto and including the crucifixion are very bloody and horrific .... this is probably the first true depiction on big screen of what was sometimes done before a crucifixion ... it was called "scourging" .... a very strong, barbaric beating.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have often thought that Mr Gibson could do with a bit of "scourging" for his ham-fisted portrayal of Hamlet














.

Theres a lot of ham in there







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it's very good.you'll love it...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it better than Braveheart?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

different...

it's the more realistic movie i ever saw...

it is almost brutal


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet but plan to. One of my favorite movies is the Last Temptation of Christ. Willem Defoe was the best Christ IMO. Not so sure about Harvey Keitel as Judas though. Did Judas have a Brooklyn accent? And you've got to love David Bowie as Pilot.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Rob Roy was good


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No interest in it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I take it back,Rob Roy was rubbish


----------

